# Please help diagnose this weird problem



## SocalSentra (Oct 2, 2007)

We have a 1999 Sentra that has been exhibiting weird electrical problems. Basically, the dashboard lights will start flickering and the radio will go out for a split second while driving. The other symptom is that the car won't start occasionally and it'll look like a dead battery (mean none of the dash board lights turn on when I turn the ignition to ACC). However, if I flick the headlights on and off a few times, then everything is back up and running (the dash board lights work and I can start the car)  All of these symptoms happen only occasionally. The thing can run for weeks without any problems. BTW, my battery is never dead after I do the "flick-the-lights-till-it-starts" operation.

I have had the alternator/battery tested twice and everything looks OK. I've looked at the battery cables and everything *looks* OK, but I'm not even sure I would recognize the problem if I saw it. There appears to be a solid contact and I don't see any corrosion. My mechanic has offered to do diagnostics, but since the problem is intermittent, he said it could be very hard to find. 

I've been searching around the forum and it looks people will similar issues narrowed it down to either the alternator belt being loose, a bad alternator or a corroded dimmer switched? The alternator belt seems fine, and since the alternator tested fine twice, it should be OK right??? I'm not sure how to look at the dimmer switch, but I don't think this would cause the starting problem, only the flickering dash board light problem.

Any help on diagnosing this is greatly appreciated! I'm at my wit's end!

Thanks!


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

well here si what you will need

a fsm with electrical diagrams
a dmm (digital multi meter) or equvilent

test the wires around your ignition switch for the nostart ishue
then i would look at the dimmer switch for the dash lights flickering, that was the cause of my flikering lights (but i have yet to fix it so dont even ask what wire it is) lol


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Burn 17 said:


> well here si what you will need
> 
> a fsm with electrical diagrams
> a dmm (digital multi meter) or equvilent
> ...


Also check the battery terminals.
remove them and clean them. They can give intermittent problems. Ley us know what you find.
good luck.....


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

i had a problem with my car starting as well, i changed out the electrical part of the ignition switch and its been fine ever since. you can pick them up for under $10 at a junkyard. so thats an idea, but i would also suggest cleaning off your battery terminals, try using a solution of water and baking soda but make sure to put on some anti corrosion stuff afterwards. hope this helps


----------



## salbers (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had the dash light flicker also. You turn the dimmer switch on mine and it comes back. Never had the starting problem.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Check your starter also. Make sure the cables are tight and that the stud where the cables attach is not loose. My sisters car did this about a year ago and it ended up being the starter soleniod was messed up and causing a short sometimes. 

Good luck! And let us know if you figure it out.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

If you want to bypass the dimmer switch on your car, to eliminate that as a problem then this is a good place to start. --> http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/25671-dimmer-switch.html?highlight=dimmer+switch I bypassed mine and my flicker of the dash lights has disappeared forever.


----------



## SocalSentra (Oct 2, 2007)

*Problem narrowed down, thanks*

Thanks everyone for all your help! I took lanH and WiZZo's suggestion to clean out the battery connections and was able to narrow down the problem. 

After I thoroughly cleaned the battery and connectors, the car wouldn't start at all AND none of the dash board lights or headlights work! After screwing around with it for a bit, it looked like the little red plastic connector on the positive terminal that goes to the fusible link box is flaky, If I tweak the cable close to the battery terminal a bit, then everything works fine. I'm not sure if I explained this right, so let me rephrase. The battery's positive terminal has one big cable and one red connector. This red connector is connected to another small connector which has about an 8 gauge cable going to the fusible link box.

So, I need to replace this connector/harness. I called up the dealer and they said that they only replace the ENTIRE battery cable harness and it'll be $150!

So, here are my questions:

1. This cable itself isn't the fusible link right? I mean, it goes from the battery to the fusible link box which has the main 75A (in my case) fusible link in it right?
2. Can I just cut out the connector and crimp/bolt on an o-type connector to the positive terminal?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## SocalSentra (Oct 2, 2007)

*Problem narrowed down, thanks*

sorry double post ....


----------



## SocalSentra (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump. Please help, I'm kinda worried about screwing it up! Thanks.


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

i'm glad you found out what it is, i've actually had a problem similar to this, what i ended up doing is going to pep boys and buying a new terminal (the one with the quick release function) when you get that kit (i believe its only around $7-8) there will be those o ring things with the part to crimp on a wire, i just used those and actually cut off and stripped the old wires, the main one and the little connector all onto them, havent had a problem since


----------

